# lower heating element removal on elec. water heater



## LarryDawg (Apr 24, 2011)

any one have any advice on how to get lower element out of hot water heater thing is stuck... i have totally destroyed the nut and am trying to drill it out and get it out that way..... think im better off to buy new water heater???
Larry


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

LarryDawg said:


> any one have any advice on how to get lower element out of hot water heater thing is stuck... i have totally destroyed the nut and am trying to drill it out and get it out that way..... think im better off to buy new water heater???
> Larry


Bummer! I was going to suggest an Heater Element Wrench, but you've apparently already tried that. 

If this was my dilemma I'd be trying everything possible to get the old element out - from drilling to even trying to tap-turn it with a chisel. Soaking it down with some PB Blaster can't hurt anything.

If all else fails and/or you puncture the tank, I guess you're buying a new water heater.


Good luck!


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

STOP where you are at with this project. Now--does the lower element screw into the water heater tank, or does it have the four bolt which hold it on? IF it screws in, all you_ should _have to do is unscrew it CCW (counter-clock wise) and _try _to remove it. Sometimes the lower element is a "J" shaped element. These will get mineral deposits on them in due time and will spread apart making it really hard to remove them. It's like pulling them out a bit, then something seems to hang up. IF this is your problem: Pull the element out as far as you can, cut the element with a hacksaw, remove the part that is outside the tank. Then---push the remaining piece of bad element far into the tank so it will fall on the bottom of the tank, like maybe use a piece of metal clothes hanger to push it far in there. It's harmless there. Done this many times. Then clean up the surfaces where the new element will seal and install the new element and DON'T forget the rubber gasket. The elements with the four bolts can be done the same way.


----------



## LarryDawg (Apr 24, 2011)

well problem solved, the lower element had a short which welded it to tank, its replaced now with a bigger one and im on to next project.... levelin Floors..... thanks for your Input
Larry


----------

